# Urban Dead



## GrownUp (Mar 11, 2006)

Who's playing Urban Dead? www.urbandead.com
...while watching Resident Evil! ...which is on ITV2 tonight I think.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 16, 2006)

*I get too freaked out whilst playing these type of games... I will stick to RPGs.*


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 19, 2006)

You'd be alright. It's an old fashion text game, like Monkey Island. 

I got zombified yesterday, and since then I've been mauling people. Mauling! How often does a person get a chance to do that in day to day life?


----------

